# Want a Free Tick Performance Shirt? Guess the RWHP of our latest ProCharger Install!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Larry came to Tick Performance wanting a LOT more power out of his 2011 Corvette Grand Sport. Luckily for Larry, he came to the right place! Tick Performance is the East Coast's ProCharger Headquarters, so we decided to have some fun with this install... and give away a free T-Shirt!

​
You think you know how much power this otherwise stock, automatic C6 will make when we're done installing this P-1SC-1 kit @6lbs? We've got a FREE Tick Performance T-Shirt waiting for you if you're right! Follow these two simple steps:
"Like" our page on Facebook and enter your guess at the final peak horsepower number as a reply to our recent status update labeled CONTEST:
On Friday (9/30/11) when we're finished with the car, we'll post the SAE-corrected final numbers and send the guesser who got closest without going over their free shirt!
Couldn't be any easier!

Like Us on Facebook here: Tick Performance | Facebook
*Any RWHP guesses posted in this thread won't be counted as part of the contest - guessing must be done on our Facebook Page!*

..and check out all of our *TURN-KEY Discounted ProCharger INSTALLED and TUNED* packages here: tickperformance | eBay


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

A big thanks to everybody who guessed! Like our Facebook Page for more updates here: Tick Performance | Facebook

..and check out all of our TURN-KEY Discounted ProCharger Install Packages here: tickperformance | eBay


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i am considering the procharger, can you tell me whats the difference between the procharger you offer and say tvs 2300? how much hp would i gain on ls2 with LT borla catback and the p1sc kit from you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

There are many differences between the ProCharger and the MagnaCharger - the main one being the way they make power! You can read more on ProCharger's site here: ProCharger Superchargers

Our ProCharger package is here: ProCharger HO Intercooled Supercharger 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 V8 Adds 200HP! | eBay

The LTs and exhaust will allow the car to make more power for sure, I'd expect somewhere in the ballpark of ~625 with a fuel pump upgrade.


----------

